# Best Roof Valley



## RemStar

Seems to be alot of controversy surrounding what valley technique people are using so I though I would start a poll


What valley do you think is best?


----------



## jimsonburg

A roof valley is formed where two roofs join at an angle. You must be careful when shingling in this area - an improperly laid roof valley can easily develop leaks.


----------



## Slyfox

Open Cut.
I&W from eave to ridge.
Single ^ metal ran eave to ridge.

I seldom get to do them tho being I do 30 yr shingles better than 99% of the time, so I use the Tamko method closed cut.
I&W eave to ridge.
Lower sloped or off set section if same pitch ran through first.
Starter strip and first course weaved.
Course of shingles, face toward valley, running from top of first course to ridge.
Steeper or main section if same pitch stepped of of the course of shingles running with the valley.

Unless it's tabbed shingles, than the old fashion Cali closed cut.


----------



## red_cedar

The best valley is one thats looks good from the ground, finishes the job faster, gets the check cleared and doesnt leak for the warranty period + a few more years.


----------



## FCCR

1 layer W&I 1 layer 90 LB and a Texas no cut. Never leaks and it's fast.


----------



## Interloc

open cut we either use #30 or I&W 24" W valley wrapped around starter shingles all the way to ridge and then wrapped around ridge..


----------



## Marke

*Open metal*

You did say which one is the best right-. 16ounce hard copper open valley or even better make it stainless steel. Fabricated with a slaters edge and clipped in place. Yes of coarse you want to use I & W as an underlayment . If you must go with a colored metal like aluminum then at least use .032 gauge and not that cheap ,o19 coil stock stuff. The metal valley will last well beyond any shingle roof's life. If your idea of good is fast then go with half cut crap:laughing:


----------



## Interloc

Marke said:


> If you must go with a colored metal like aluminum then at least use .032 gauge and not that cheap ,o19 coil stock stuff.


We use 26 gauge painted metal.


----------



## English Roofer

As we don't use shingles over here i cant comment on the best type of Valley for them,
but for tiles we use grp in 3 Meter lenghts or slates we use code 4 lead valleys.
Both are open cut with the tiles bedded in to the valley with mortar (cement).
Cheers
Dave


----------



## MGP Roofing

same as Slyfox.


----------



## MrConcepts

Same as SlyFox.

I also click the corner of each valley shingle so water doesn't catch the corner and run down the top of the shingle.


----------



## Roofmaster417

Imagine this.,Grand manor,(Gatehouse Slate) the pitch is a 14/12 with open copper W valleys,cut 3 1/2" from the center oh yeah and its 2-1/2 stories of mind twisting beauty. I loved that job but it was a bit**.,give me a closed laced valley with some arch's and I am fine.
________
Aromed Vaporizer 4.0 Review


----------



## PTROOFING

Cal cut with dimentionals. Closed cut with 3-tabs. But I cant tell you ast time we installed a 3-tab roof other than valley repairs.


----------



## Joe Roofer

I normally use a closed cut, but some times W metal. I've never seen a valley weather more than the field here so I think the closed cut is better from a price to performance perspective.


----------



## vtroofing

I agree with Slyfox when:

1. Using metal valleys- sliding ice down the valleys I think it's safer than catching on shingles cut to angle of valley even with clipped tops.

2. Unequal pitches. I don't like the look of two up one over. Looks sloppy, more so if it it a does not work out , say a 5/12 hitting a 9/12. Somewhere up there it will become three up, one over and be an eyesore/ catcher.

3. All others a woven woven. Double coverage, no ice sliding compared to metal.

IMO.


----------



## Tropical Roofing

*The best valley is the one that does not leak! :laughing:. *

*All have advantages and disadvantages depending on the slope and the angle that the valley comes together.*


----------



## kadesmith

I don't see an option to vote for Hidden Valley. I love ranch.


----------



## Roofer Guy

got to go with the open cut , liked red guys answer too


----------



## roofingtech145

I&W, metal valley. I'd prefer a fast closed valley, but I hate to see a valley go before the rest of the roof. 
Every time I come across an open cut valley with valley roll I want to !


----------



## kimboy

You did say which one is the best right-. 16ounce hard copper open valley or even better make it stainless steel. Fabricated with a slaters edge and clipped in place. Yes of coarse you want to use I & W as an underlayment . If you must go with a colored metal like aluminum then at least use .032 gauge and not that cheap ,o19 coil stock stuff. The metal valley will last well beyond any shingle roof's life. If your idea of good is fast then go with half cut crap:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

28 years has taught me that for our region (NY tri-state area), 
closed valleys are best shingle roofs.


----------

